# Futuro do conjuntivo



## alf62

Olá:
Há dois meses que estudo português e ainda tenho muitas duvidas com o futuro do conjuntivo. 
Quando e como é que devo usar o futuro do conjuntivo?
Qual é a diferença do uso entre o futuro do conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal ?
O presente de conjuntivo espanhol é substituido pelo futuro do conjuntivo portugês?
Muito obrigado !




*Por favor, corrijam os meus erros no texto.*


----------



## jazyk

Quando e como é que devo usar o futuro do conjuntivo? - Principalmente depois das conjunções se e quando ao se falar de ações hipotéticas no futuro: Quando/Se ela sair, peça-lhe que compre paõ.

Qual é a diferença do uso entre o futuro do conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal ? - O infinitivo pessoal pode muitas vezes substituir o presente do subjuntivo ou o imperfeito do subjuntivo. Não creio que seja possível a substituição do futuro do subjuntivo:
É possível que cheguemos (pres. do subj.) mais cedo - É possível chegarmos (inf. pessoal) mais cedo.
Era possível que chegássemos (imperf. do subj.) mais cedo. - Era possível chegarmos (inf. pessola) mais cedo.

O presente de conjuntivo espanhol é substituido pelo futuro do conjuntivo portugês? - Não. Pode-se usar o subjuntivo em português também ou usar o infinitivo pessoal em alguns casos:

Nota: subjuntivo (Brasil) é o mesmo que conjuntivo (Portugal).



> *Por favor, corrijam os meus erros no texto.*


Só há um quase imperceptível: dúvidas.*
*


----------



## Outsider

alf62 said:


> Olá:
> Há dois meses que estudo português e ainda tenho muitas duvidas com o futuro do conjuntivo.


Eu diria que, com dois meses apenas de aulas, ainda é cedo para se preocupar o futuro do conjuntivo.



alf62 said:


> Quando e como é que devo usar o futuro do conjuntivo?
> Qual é a diferença do uso entre o futuro do conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal ?


Em termos de uso, os dois são totalmente incompatíveis. Nunca se pode substituir um pelo outro. No entanto, não é fácil explicar a diferença. Acho que é mais simples tentar entender quando é que _se usa_ cada um deles.



alf62 said:


> O presente de conjuntivo espanhol é substituido pelo futuro do conjuntivo portugês?


Nem sempre. O presente do conjuntivo espanhol pode corresponder em português ao futuro do conjuntivo, ao _presente_ do conjuntivo, ou a um infinitivo (pessoal ou impessoal).

P.S. Veja se isto e isto ajudam.


----------



## alf62

Muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda. 
Acho que devo ir mais devagar com os tempos dos verbos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

O que sempre me ajudou a conjugar os verbos no subjuntivo (conjuntivo em Portugal) foi colocar uma(s) palavrinha(s) antes. Por exemplo, verbo FAZER:

Presente dp Subjuntivo: 
*(Para que)* EU Faça
                TU Faças
                .
                .

Pretérito Imperfeito do Subjuntivo:
*(Se)* EU Fizesse
       TU Fizesses
        .
        .

Futuro do Subjuntivo:
*(Quando)* EU Fizer
               TU Fizeres
               .
               .

Infinitivo Pessoal
*(Para)* EU Fazer
          TU Fazeres
          .
          .

Espero que ajude.


----------



## alf62

Se houver bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( futuro do conjuntivo )
Se houvesse bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( imperfeito do conjuntivo )

Qual é a correcta ?
Às vezes não percebo a diferença entre os dos tempo do conjuntivo.
O imperfeito usa-se para orações condicionais introduzidas pela conjunção *SE, *em que a condição expresa é irreal, imaginária ou hipotética.
Eu não sei se há ou não há bilhetes então porque esta frase aparece no meu livro com o futuro do conjuntivo?
muito obrigado.


*por favor corrijam os meus erros no texto !*


----------



## asmborges

É "Se houver", porque a ação está no futuro, e é incerta. É o famoso "Futuro do Conjuntivo/Subjuntivo" que tanta dor de cabeça dá a quem tenta aprender português....

"Se houvesse" pode ser usado assim: "se houvesse bilhetes eu teria comprado um", observe que a frase está no passado.


----------



## Outsider

alf62 said:


> Se houver bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( futuro do conjuntivo )
> Se houvesse bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( imperfeito do conjuntivo )


Não pode usar o imperfeito se está a falar do futuro!



alf62 said:


> Às vezes não percebo a diferença entre os dos tempo do conjuntivo.
> O imperfeito usa-se para orações condicionais introduzidas pela conjunção *SE, *em que a condição expresa é irreal, imaginária ou hipotética.
> Eu não sei se há ou não há bilhetes então porque esta frase aparece no meu livro com o futuro do conjuntivo?


"Haver bilhetes" não é uma pura fantasia. É uma possibilidade. Não tem a certeza se há, mas pode bem haver. 

Além disso, a oração principal é "comprem um para mim", isto é uma ordem que se refere ao futuro. Quando falamos do futuro, nunca usamos o imperfeito.

Espero ter ajudado.

O seu texto está perfeito.


----------



## alf62

olá:
esta oraçao está correcta?

" se fores à cozinha, traz-me un copo de leite"
Caso que esteja correcta, usa-se sempre o futuro de conj nestas orações ?
Muito obrogado.






*Por favor, corrijam os meus erros!*


----------



## Outsider

alf62 said:


> " se fores à cozinha, traz-me un copo de leite"
> Caso que esteja correcta, usa-se sempre o futuro de conj nestas orações ?


Sim.



alf62 said:


> *Por favor, corrijam os meus erros!*


Só tem um, e penso que foi por distracção: Muito obr*i*gado.

Não se esqueça é das maiúsculas. Nós também as usamos.


----------



## alf62

A maiúscula foi um erro de preguiça e o outro foi um erro de escritura.
Acho que começo a compreender como usar o futuro de conjuntivo.
muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Juntei os tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------



## Outsider

Tinha-me escapado isto:



alf62 said:


> Caso que esteja correcta, usa-se sempre o futuro de conj nestas orações ?





alf62 said:


> A maiúscula foi um erro de preguiça e o outro foi um erro de escritura escrita.
> Acho que começo a compreender como usar o futuro de conjuntivo.
> muito obrigado


----------



## kurumin

alf62 said:


> Qual é a diferença do uso entre o futuro do conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal ?


Com futuro de subjuntivo (conjuntivo) não podemos usar a ênclise:

Se eu o encontrar... 
Se eu encontrá-lo... 

Quando ele a chamar... 
Quando ele chamá-la...

Se você a seguir... 
Se você segui-la...

Com o infinitivo pessoal isso é possível: 

Até eu encontrá-lo... 
Na hora de eu chamá-la... 
Na hora de eu a chamar... 
Para vocês me seguirem... 
Para vocês seguirem-me...


----------



## MOC

A sério? Soa tão estranho. Eu usaria "para vocês me seguirem", etc. Não sabia que era válido das duas formas.


----------



## jazyk

É muito melhor _Para vocês me seguirem_, porque aqui se trata de um infinitivo pessoal usado numa oração reduzida de infinitivo correspondente, portanto, a uma oração subordinada (para que vocês me sigam/seguissem). As subordinadas, como se sabe, exigem sempre a próclise.


----------



## Outsider

Se for uma oração reduzida, a próclise não é obrigatória (a minha referência é a _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, de Cunha e Cintra). No entanto, é verdade que depois de certas preposições, como _para_, me soa estranho não fazer a próclise.


----------



## Naticruz

asmborges said:


> É "Se houver", porque a ação está no futuro, e é incerta. É o famoso "Futuro do Conjuntivo/Subjuntivo" que tanta dor de cabeça dá a quem tenta aprender português....
> 
> "Se houvesse" pode ser usado assim: "se houvesse bilhetes eu teria comprado um", observe que a frase está no passado.


Acrescento:
E, nesse caso, não pode empregar o presente do indicativo «comprem»


----------



## dj_sound

asmborges said:


> É "Se houver", porque a ação está no futuro, e é incerta. É o famoso "Futuro do Conjuntivo/Subjuntivo" que tanta dor de cabeça dá a quem tenta aprender português....
> 
> "Se houvesse" pode ser usado assim: "se houvesse bilhetes eu teria comprado um", observe que a frase está no passado.



Imperfeito do conjuntivo pode também ser usado desta maneira:

"Se houvesse bilhetes, eu comprava/compraria um" - Esta frase apresenta uma acção hipotética no presente ou um desejo não realizado no presente.


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a toda a gente! Gostava de saber se as seguintes traducões que dizem respeito à correspondência entre o subjuntivo presente espanhol e o conjuntivo futuro português são certas ou erradas:
1)Los que estén interesados en este proyecto pueden llamarme manana ->os que estiverem interessados neste projeto podem-me ligar amanhã
2)Haz lo que te parezca = faz o que quizeres
3)Los amigos que vengan comprarán un regalo a María= os amigos que vierem comprarão um presente à Maria
4)Quien quiera ir de excursión tendrá que rellenar esta ficha= quem quiser ir de excursão terá de preencher esta ficha
5)Busco un artículo que hable de literatura popular = Procuro um artigo que falar em literatura popular
Muito obrigado e feliz ano novo !


----------



## anaczz

1)Los que estén interesados en este proyecto pueden llamarme manana ->Os que estiverem interessados neste projeto podem-me ligar amanhã 
2)Haz lo que te parezca = Faz o que quiseres 
3)Los amigos que vengan comprarán un regalo a María= Os amigos que vierem comprarão um presente à Maria 
4)Quien quiera ir de excursión tendrá que rellenar esta ficha= Quem quiser ir de excursão terá de preencher esta ficha 
5)Busco un artículo que hable de literatura popular = Procuro um artigo que fale em literatura popular


Feliz ano novo!


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!Mais uma coisa: há alguma diferenca entre estas frases ?
1) Procuro uma secretária que trabalha na área da informática.
2)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhe na área da informática.
3)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhar na área da informática.
4)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhará na área da informática.


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado!Mais uma coisa: há alguma diferenca entre estas frases ?
> 1) Procuro uma secretária que trabalha na área da informática.
> 2)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhe na área da informática.
> 3)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhar na área da informática.
> 4)Procuro uma secretária que trabalhará na área da informática.



Há. A primeira significa que você anda à procura de uma secretária (pessoa determinada) que sabe que trabalha actualmente na área da informática. A segunda, que procura uma secretária qualquer (uma pessoa indeterminada) que possa trabalhar na área da informática. A terceira é um erro, não pode dizer assim. Terá de dizer '_Procuro uma secretária que *para*__ trabalhar na área da informática._'. A última significa o mesmo que esta depois de corrigida: procura uma secretária que irá trabalhar na área da informática.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado ! E entre estas ?
Faz o que quiseres
Faz o que queres
Faz o que quererás
Faz o que queiras. 
E mais duas : Faz o que ele queiras "VS" Faz o que ele quiseres


----------



## anaczz

Faz o que quiseres  - Faz qualquer coisa que venhas a querer.
Faz o que queres - O sentido é semelhante ao da frase anterior, mas dá mais a ideia de que a pessoa já quer alguma coisa, sabe o que quer fazer.
Faz o que quererás - É uma frase possível, mas nāo muito comum. É como se dissesse, num contexto muito específico: faz agora o que você sabe que vai querer amanhā.
Faz o que queiras. Nāo se aplica
E mais duas : Faz o que ele queiras "VS" Faz o que ele quiseres quiser.


----------



## Uticens678

Perfeito! E quais destas são certas?
1)Se te pego, beijo-te.
2)Se te pego,beijar-te-ei.
3)Se te pegar,beijo-te.
4)Se te pegar,beijar-te-ei.


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Perfeito! E quais destas são certas?
> 1)Se te pego, beijo-te.
> 2)Se te pego,beijar-te-ei.
> 3)Se te pegar,beijo-te.
> 4)Se te pegar,beijar-te-ei.



Apenas torceria o nariz à segunda.


----------



## Uticens678

Imagino que não seja algo simples a esplicar mas... Porquê?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Imagino que não seja algo simples de explicar mas... Porquê?



Porque as duas acções são concomitantes, ou tendem a sê-lo, e por isso a maioria das pessoas usaria o presente em ambas as orações: '_Se te pego/agarro, beijo-te_'. Além disso, uma frase como esta só se diz num contexto informal e a mesóclise não é adequada a tal contexto. Diga-se de passagem que isso também vale para a quarta frase, mas aí a estranheza que provoca é mitigada pelo facto de haver concordância dos tempos verbais em ambas as orações. Ou seja, não me parece provável que alguém diga assim, mas a quarta frase é menos forçada do que a segunda.


----------



## Uticens678

Porém na terceira não há qualquer concordâcia temporal... "Pegar" é um futuro do congiuntivo e "beijo"  um presente do indicativo... Para vocês,nativos, isto não soa um bocadinho agramatical?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Porém na terceira não há qualquer concordância temporal... "Pegar" é um futuro do conjuntivo e "beijo"  um presente do indicativo... Para vocês,nativos, isto não soa um bocadinho agramatical?



Não. Neste caso o presente do indicativo tem um sentido de futuro, o que não é de todo invulgar em português. Frases como _'Vou para Paris amanhã_', por exemplo, são perfeitamente naturais e aceitáveis em português.


----------



## Uticens678

E dentre estas quais fazem sentido?
1)Se hoje te pego, hoje te beijo.
2)Se hoje te pego, amanhã te beijo.
3)Se amanhã te pego, hoje te beijo.
4)Se amanhã te pego, amanhã te beijo.
5)Se hoje te pegar, hoje te beijo.
6)Se hoje te pegar, amanhã te beijo.
7)Se amanhã te pegar, hoje te beijo.
8)Se amanhã te pegar, amanhã te beijo.


----------



## Outsider

Todas elas. Não é por juntar o advérbio "hoje" que o sentido deixa de ser futuro. Está a falar da parte do dia de hoje que ainda não aconteceu.


----------



## Uticens678

Mas então qual a diferenca entre "Se hoje te pegar,amanhã te beijo" e "Se hoje te pego, amanhã te beijo"?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Mas então qual a diferenca entre "Se hoje te pegar,amanhã te beijo" e "Se hoje te pego, amanhã te beijo"?



Nenhuma, salvo que a primeira soa mais natural do que a segunda. Em todo o caso, sendo possíveis no campo das hipóteses, qualquer das duas frases é altamente improvável.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado... E entre duas frases mais prováveis? 1) Se hoje fizeres as tarefas (da escola), amanhã te levo ao cinema.
2)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, amanhã te levo ao cinema.


----------



## didi2009

alf62 said:


> Olá:
> Há dois meses que estudo português e ainda tenho muitas duvidas com o futuro do conjuntivo.
> Quando e como é que devo usar o futuro do conjuntivo?
> Qual é a diferença do uso entre o futuro do conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal ?
> O presente de conjuntivo espanhol é substituido pelo futuro do conjuntivo portugês?
> Muito obrigado !
> 
> No Brasil é chamado de futuro do subjuntivo e serve para assinalar uma  possibilidade a ser concluída em relação a um fato no futuro, uma ação  vindoura, mas condicional a outra ação também futura. Denota *incerteza* e *probabilidade*.
> 
> * *Quando eu voltar*, saberei o que fazer.
> 
> * *Quando os sinos badalarem* nove horas, voltarei para casa.
> 
> 
> 
> Também pode indicar uma condição uma incerteza, presente ou futura.
> 
> * *Se ele estiver* lá amanhã, certamente ela também estará.
> 
> No espanhol, o futuro do subjuntivo está em desuso. Atualmente o seu uso se limita ao âmbito legal. A seguir um exemplo da _Ley Orgánica del Código Penal de 1995 (artículo 485.1)_:
> 
> _El que *matare* al rey [...] será castigado [...]_
> 
> Nesse caso, é correto o uso do presente do subjuntivo já que é  improvável que alguem mate o rei. Caso fosse usado o presente do  indicativo: _El que *mate* al rey [...] será castigado [...]_ estaríamos dando por certo o fato de que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, alguém mataria o rei.
> 
> *Ao traduzir para o espanhol o futuro do subjuntivo em orações condicionais, deve-se empregar o presente do indicativo:*
> 
> *Se for assim*, eu não vou > *Si es así*, yo no voy.
> 
> *Se precisar de ajuda*, é só pedir  > *Si necesitas ayuda*, pídela.
> 
> *Se chover*, não iremos  > Si *llueve*, no vamos.
> 
> *Se ele estiver lá*, certamente ela também estará. = *Si él está allí*, seguramente ella también estará.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ao traduzir para o espanhol o futuro do subjuntivo em orações temporais deve-se empregar o presente do subjuntivo.*
> 
> *Quando for necessário*, peça ajuda. > *Cuando sea necessário*, pide ayuda.
> 
> *Quando estivermos cansados*, pareremos para dormir > *Cuando estemos cansados*, pararemos para dormir.
> 
> Eles comprarão tudo o que *puderem*  >  Ellos comprarán todo lo que *puedan*.
> 
> *Quando eu voltar*, saberei o que fazer. = *Cuando yo vuelva*, sabré lo que hacer.
> 
> *Quando os sinos badalarem*, voltarei para casa. = *Cuando suenen las campanas*, volveré a casa.
> 
> *Quando você terminar* sua série de exercícios, eu caminharei 6 km = *Cuando termines* tu serie de ejercicios, yo caminaré 6 km.
> 
> *Exemplo com locução verbal: *
> 
> * *Quando você tiver terminado* sua série de exercícios, eu caminharei 6 Km. = *Cuando hayas terminado* tu serie de ejercicios, yo caminaré 6 km.
> 
> 
> *Por favor, corrijam os meus erros no texto.*


----------



## didi2009

Quanto ao infinitivo pessoal ou flexionado:

O português e o galego são as únicas línguas neolatinas que possuem o infinitivo flexionado. Ele é usado em dois casos: 


1)  Quando o infinitivo possui sujeito próprio, diferente do sujeito da  oração principal. Ex.: Ele trouxe o documento para nós assinarmos. 
2) Quando o infinitivo vier regido de preposição e anteceder a  oração principal. Ex.: Para sermos bons amigos, devemos nos conhecer  melhor. 

Para eu ir
Para tu ires
Para ele ir
Para nós irmos
Para vós irdes
Para eles irem


Corriqueiramente  essa transferência é feita ao espanhol por falantes nativos do  português que tendem a flexionar em número e pessoa o infinitivo. Ao  traduzirmos o infinitivo flexionado para o espanhol, devemos, na maioria  das vezes, utilizar a conjunção que + presente do subjuntivo: 
Para *sermos* felizes  → Para *que seamos* felices. 
O professor pediu para *lermos* o texto → El profesor nos pidió *que leamos* el texto. 
Não é necessário *pegarmos* um ônibus para chegar ao centro → No hace falta *que tomemos* un autobús para llegar al centro. 
É melhor você *casar* logo  →   Es mejor *que te cases* pronto. 
Vera sugeriu *sentarem* na fileira da frente  →   Vera sugerió *que se sienten* en la fila de adelante. 
Apesar de *sermos* vizinhos, não nos conhecemos →  *Aunque somos* vecinos, no nos conocemos. (observe que aqui o "apesar de" foi traduzido como "aunque" e verbo ficou no presente do indicativo) 
Falou para as crianças *saírem* da sala. →   Dijo a los niños *que salgan* de la sala. 
Discutiram uma forma de todos se *protegerem*. →   Dicutieron una forma de *que todos se protejan*. 
Para os problemas *serem *resolvidos, precisamos de mais ação. →   Para *que se resuelvan* los problemas, necesitamos más acción. 
Apesar de *sermos nativos*, não temos sotaque. →   *Aunque somos*  nativos, no tenemos acento. (observe que aqui o "apesar de" foi  traduzido como "aunque" e o verbo ficou no presente do indicativo)


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado... E entre duas frases mais prováveis? 1) Se hoje fizeres as tarefas (da escola), amanhã te levo ao cinema.
> 2)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, amanhã te levo ao cinema.



A primeira. Julgo que ninguém dirá a segunda. É claro que agora me vai perguntar porquê, se admiti como possível, ainda que menos natural, a frase _'Se te pego, amanhã beijo-te_'. Estas coisas nem sempre são fáceis de explicar, mesmo para um nativo. Parece-me que a razão pela qual _'Se te pego, amanhã beijo-te_' não me soa totalmente mal será porque _'Se te pego_' tem uma forte conotação actual. Soa como uma ameaça de um acto que poderá estar na iminência de acontecer. _'Se te pego/Se te agarro_' dá a ideia de que há uma perseguição em curso, uma tentativa actual de a pessoa pegar/agarrar a outra. Sendo assim, faz sentido o presente do indicativo. Ou então talvez seja porque é muito semelhante a uma frase que frequentemente se usa no contexto descrito: _'Se te agarro, não sei que te faço!_', _'Se te agarro, mato-te!_'. Ambas as acções são futuras (ainda o iremos agarrar e "matar") mas é no presente que habitualmente pomos o tempo verbal.


----------



## didi2009

Carfer said:


> A primeira. Julgo que ninguém dirá a segunda. É claro que agora me vai perguntar porquê, se admiti como possível, ainda que menos natural, a frase _'Se te pego, amanhã beijo-te_'. Estas coisas nem sempre são fáceis de explicar, mesmo para um nativo. Parece-me que a razão pela qual _'Se te pego, amanhã beijo-te_' não me soa totalmente mal será porque _'Se te pego_' tem uma forte conotação actual. Soa como uma ameaça de um acto que poderá estar na iminência de acontecer. _'Se te pego/Se te agarro_' dá a ideia de que há uma perseguição em curso, uma tentativa actual de a pessoa pegar/agarrar a outra. Sendo assim, faz sentido o presente do indicativo. Ou então talvez seja porque é muito semelhante a uma frase que frequentemente se usa no contexto descrito: _'Se te agarro, não sei que te faço!_', _'Se te agarro, mato-te!_'. Ambas as acções são futuras (ainda o iremos agarrar e "matar") mas é no presente que habitualmente pomos o tempo verbal.



Se hoje fizeres as tarefas da escola, amanhã te levarei ao cinema. = CORRETA
Se hoje fazes as tarefas, amanhã te levo ao cinema = Errada. Para expressar uma ideia de probabilidade no futuro, deve-se usar o 'Futuro do Subjuntivo' e não o presente.

A única situação em que acredito que seria aceitável uma construção assim seria para expressar uma ação do presente sujeita a uma ação do passado. Ex.: Se hoje fazes as tarefas, é porque ontem assististe às aulas. 

Ou seja, o fato de teres assistido às aulas ontem é o que te permite que faças as tarefas hoje.

Não sei se deu para entender.

Um fenômeno comum na linguagem falada e na literatura é o uso do presente com valor de futuro para dar uma ideia de certeza, de compromentimento. Exemplos:

Amanhã passo na sua casa para conversarmos.
Semana que vem falo com seu pai sobre o casamento.
Esta noite vou ao cinema com minha irmã.


----------



## Uticens678

E se quer a oracão principal quer a subordenada tivessem como "sinal temporal" a palavra "hoje"?
Por exemplo: 1)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.
2)Se hoje fizeres as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.

E

3)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.
4)Se fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Uticens678 said:


> E se quer a oracão principal quer a subordenada tivessem como "sinal temporal" a palavra "hoje"?
> Por exemplo: 1)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.
> 2)Se hoje fizeres as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.
> 
> E
> 
> 3)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.
> 4)Se fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.



Acredito que você possa dizer: "Se a fizeres hoje, vou te levar ao cinema".

Seria uma possibilidade, creio.


----------



## didi2009

Uticens678 said:


> E se quer a oracão principal quer a subordenada tivessem como "sinal temporal" a palavra "hoje"?
> Por exemplo: 1)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.
> 2)Se hoje fizeres as tarefas, hoje te levo ao cinema.
> 
> E
> 
> 3)Se hoje fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.
> 4)Se fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te levo ao cinema.




Mesmo com o advérbio de tempo presente "esta tarde" o verbo deve ficar no "Futuro do Subjuntivo".
"Se fizeres as tarefas esta tarde, eu te levarei ao cinema"

Outros exemplos de orações condicionais de futuro:
Se hoje chover, não iremos à praia amanhã.
Se conseguirmos o visto, viajaremos aos Estados Unidos nas próximas férias.
Se fizermos todas as tarefas, a professora nos dará um prêmio.
Se tiveres coragem, nada será impossível.


----------



## Uticens678

E com o adverbio "agora" ?
" Se agora fazes as tarefas, esta tarde te vou levar ao cinema".


----------



## didi2009

Na verdade a questão não é o advérbio denotar um tempo presente, tal como agora, hoje, neste momento. O que leva o verbo ao Subjuntivo é a sua condição de probabilidade. 

Nas frases condicionais há algo que depende de uma condição para que possa concretizar-se, o fato de expressar uma probabilidade é o que impõe o uso do verbo no subjuntivo.

O modo subjuntivo expressa probabilidade ou desejo de que algo aconteça "Se eu puder, irei ao cinema", "Quero que vá ao cinema comigo", "Gostaria que ele fosse ao cinema comigo"; enquanto que o modo indicativo expressa certeza: "Eu vou ao cinema", "Nós fomos ao cinema", "Ele irá ao cinema comigo".


----------



## Uticens678

Mas então a frase " Se agora fazes as tarefas, esta tarde vou te levar ao cinema" é corretta ?


----------



## didi2009

Não, porque a conjunção condicional "se" leva a frase para o subjuntivo porque indica condição ou hipótese e não certeza.

"Se agora fazes" é presente do indicativo, o correto é "Se agora fizeres" com presente do subjuntivo.


----------



## Carfer

'_Se fizeres os trabalhos de casa, levo-te ao cinema_' é não só correcta como muitíssimo comum no português europeu.


----------



## didi2009

Sim, concordo, está corretíssima a frase "Se fizeres os trabalhos...", diferente de "Se agora fazes as tarefas,..." como foi questionado por Uticens678.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

didi2009 said:


> Quanto ao infinitivo pessoal ou flexionado:
> 
> O português e o galego são as únicas línguas neolatinas que possuem o infinitivo flexionado. Ele é usado em dois casos:
> 
> 
> 1)  Quando o infinitivo possui sujeito próprio, diferente do sujeito da  oração principal. Ex.: Ele trouxe o documento para nós assinarmos.
> 2) Quando o infinitivo vier regido de preposição e anteceder a  oração principal. Ex.: Para sermos bons amigos, devemos nos conhecer  melhor.
> 
> Para eu ir
> Para tu ires
> Para ele ir
> Para nós irmos
> Para vós irdes
> Para eles irem
> 
> 
> Corriqueiramente  essa transferência é feita ao espanhol por falantes nativos do  português que tendem a flexionar em número e pessoa o infinitivo. Ao  traduzirmos o infinitivo flexionado para o espanhol, devemos, na maioria  das vezes, utilizar a conjunção que + presente do subjuntivo:
> Para *sermos* felizes  → Para *que seamos* felices.
> O professor pediu para *lermos* o texto → El profesor nos pidió *que leamos* el texto.
> Não é necessário *pegarmos* um ônibus para chegar ao centro → No hace falta *que tomemos* un autobús para llegar al centro.
> É melhor você *casar* logo  →   Es mejor *que te cases* pronto.
> Vera sugeriu *sentarem* na fileira da frente  →   Vera sugerió *que se sienten* en la fila de adelante.
> Apesar de *sermos* vizinhos, não nos conhecemos →  *Aunque somos* vecinos, no nos conocemos. (observe que aqui o "apesar de" foi traduzido como "aunque" e verbo ficou no presente do indicativo)
> Falou para as crianças *saírem* da sala. →   Dijo a los niños *que salgan* de la sala.
> Discutiram uma forma de todos se *protegerem*. →   Dicutieron una forma de *que todos se protejan*.
> Para os problemas *serem *resolvidos, precisamos de mais ação. →   Para *que se resuelvan* los problemas, necesitamos más acción.
> Apesar de *sermos nativos*, não temos sotaque. →   *Aunque somos*  nativos, no tenemos acento. (observe que aqui o "apesar de" foi  traduzido como "aunque" e o verbo ficou no presente do indicativo)



Hola Didi,

Te contesto en español, en tu frase que escribiste ¿no debería ser: "El profesor nos pidió para que leyéramos/leyésemos"?

_P.D: Hermosa en tu fotografía de perfil._


----------



## Nanon

Hola GM:

Mira este hilo (seguro hay otros). Normalmente se esperaría que la concordancia de tiempos fuera respetada, pero el presente es bastante común.


----------



## didi2009

Uticens678 said:


> Mas então a frase " Se agora fazes as tarefas, esta tarde vou te levar ao cinema" é corretta ?



Normalmente as orações condicionais com a conjunção *se* têm um dos verbos no conjuntivo:

— futuro do conjuntivo: «Se estiver a chover, vou de carro.»
— imperfeito do conjuntivo: «Se estivesse a correr, tinha ido de carro.»


No entanto, é também possível que o verbo apareça no presente, como acontece na frase que nos traz. A _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_,  de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, tem como primeiro exemplo de uma  oração subordinada adverbial condicional a frase de Fernando Pessoa  «Tudo vale a pena/Se a alma não é pequena», onde os dois verbos aparecem  no presente.


Isto acontece porque uma oração condicional não  pressupõe necessariamente uma dúvida ou hipótese. Implica, sim, uma  condição. Essa condição não é dada pelo tempo verbal, mas pela presença  da conjunção *se*, e tanto pode ser uma circunstância real, um  facto («Se está a chover, vou de carro»), como uma hipótese («Se estiver  a chover, vou de carro»).

Então se você tem certeza da condição que está afirmando você pode usar os verbos no indicadtivo tanto na frase principal quanto na subordinada.

Exemplos:
Se não tomo meu remédio, sinto náuseas.
Se os alunos tiram notas altas, a professora lhes dá um prêmio.
Se não uso óculos, tenho dor de cabeça.
Se acreditas que és capaz, vai à luta.
Se queres comer, prepara tua comida.


----------



## Uticens678

Pergunto-me se também as seguintes frases possam fazer sentido...

a)Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a professóra lhes dá um prémio.

b)Se quiseres comer, prepara a tua comida.

Muito obrigado  . !!!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Pergunto-me se também as seguintes frases *podem* fazer sentido...
> 
> a)Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a profess*o*ra lhes dá um prémio.
> 
> b)Se quiseres comer, prepara a tua comida.
> 
> Muito obrigado  . !!!



Fazem e estão correctas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No _galego oral _tem-se eliminado o futuro do conjuntivo, mas na _língua culta escrita _de níveis muito formais (ou marcados por una ideologia reintegracionista) usa-se como variante estilística: variante do presente de indicativo nas _condicionais _com* se*, ou do presente de conjuntivo nas _temporais _(as temporais de *antes de que *não o admitem) e nalgumas _relativas_, de _lugar _e de _modo_. (No cancioneiro popular galego hai cuadras que reflictem o galego do século XVIII e comezos do XIX e que usam este tempo.)

Mas não equivale a todos os presentes de indicativo nas condicionais com *se*, nem substitui todos os presentes de conjuntivo das relativas e análogas.

É, como o presente de conjuntivo, sempre forma  de_ não-irrealidade e de não-anterioridade_de, e fundamentalmente de _posterioridade à origem_.
Normalmente os verbos da oração principal são também de_ não-irrealidade _e de _não-anterioridade_, é dizer, o presente e o futuro de indicativo, o presente de conjuntivo e o imperativo.
_
Condicionais com *se*_: *Irei buscalos só se eles quixeren. Se necesitares velo, vai á súa casa.*
_Temporais_: *Dedicareille algo de tempo cando tiver oportunidade. Cando viñerdes por Compostela, pasade por aquí.*
_Relativas:_ *Os que me axudaren serán ben recompensados. Só lles farán favores aos que os apoiaren.*
_Modais:_*Farás conforme souberes. Faga as cousas como lle prouguer.*
_
Cf._ Álvarez, Rosario; Xove, Xosé. _Gramática da lingua galega_. Ed. Galaxia. Vigo, 2002. É unha actualizada e brilhante (filologicamente falando) gramática do galego actual. Um referente da mão do _Instituto da Lingua Galega _da Universidade de Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## didi2009

XiaoRoel said:


> No _galego oral _tem-se eliminado o futuro do conjuntivo, mas na _língua culta escrita _de níveis muito formais (ou marcados por una ideologia reintegracionista) usa-se como variante estilística: variante do presente de indicativo nas _condicionais _com* se*, ou do presente de conjuntivo nas _temporais _(as temporais de *antes de que *não o admitem) e nalgumas _relativas_, de _lugar _e de _modo_. (No cancioneiro popular galego hai cuadras que reflictem o galego do século XVIII e comezos do XIX e que usam este tempo.)
> 
> Mas não equivale a todos os presentes de indicativo nas condicionais com *se*, nem substitui todos os presentes de conjuntivo das relativas e análogas.
> 
> É, como o presente de conjuntivo, sempre forma  de_ não-irrealidade e de não-anterioridade_de, e fundamentalmente de _posterioridade à origem_.
> Normalmente os verbos da oração principal são também de_ não-irrealidade _e de _não-anterioridade_, é dizer, o presente e o futuro de indicativo, o presente de conjuntivo e o imperativo.
> _
> Condicionais com *se*_: *Irei buscalos só se eles quixeren. Se necesitares velo, vai á súa casa.*
> _Temporais_: *Dedicareille algo de tempo cando tiver oportunidade. Cando viñerdes por Compostela, pasade por aquí.*
> _Relativas:_ *Os que me axudaren serán ben recompensados. Só lles farán favores aos que os apoiaren.*
> _Modais:_*Farás conforme souberes. Faga as cousas como lle prouguer.*
> _
> Cf._ Álvarez, Rosario; Xove, Xosé. _Gramática da lingua galega_. Ed. Galaxia. Vigo, 2002. É unha actualizada e brilhante (filologicamente falando) gramática do galego actual. Um referente da mão do _Instituto da Lingua Galega _da Universidade de Santiago de Compostela.



Muito interessante, XiaoRoel, obrigada por compartilhar. Como são parecedios o português e o galego!
Imagino que é difícil evitar a interferência de uma língua na outra. Você é tradutor?


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Fazem e estão correctas.



Para averiguar se percebi correctamente a diferenca entre estes dois modos verbais...É possível que o sentido da frase "Se os alunos _tiram_ notas altas, a professora lhes dá um prémio" seja que é um costume desta professora premiar os alunos que têm bons resultados escolásticos, enquanto que "Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a professora lhes dá um prémio" queira dizer que tanto pode ser a primeira vez que premeia a sua classe quanto a décima, o que importa é ser sublinhado o facto de não se saber se, numa circunstância concreta, estes alunos forem capazes de tomar boas notas ?
Obrigado mais una vez


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Para averiguar se percebi correctamente a diferenca entre estes dois modos verbais...É possível que o sentido da frase "Se os alunos _tiram_ notas altas, a professora lhes dá um prémio" seja que é um costume desta professora premiar os alunos que têm bons resultados escolásticos, enquanto que "Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a professora lhes dá um prémio" queira dizer que tanto pode ser a primeira vez que premeia a sua classe quanto a décima, o que importa é ser sublinhado o facto de não se saber se, numa circunstância concreta, estes alunos *serão* capazes de *tirar* boas notas ?
> Obrigado mais una vez



Exacto. '_Se os alunos tirarem notas altas_, _a professora lhes dá um prémio_' significa que só na eventualidade de eles tirarem notas altas é que a professora lhes dará o prémio.


----------



## didi2009

Carfer said:


> Exacto. '_Se os alunos tirarem notas altas_, _a professora lhes dá um prémio_' significa que só na eventualidade de eles tirarem notas altas é que a professora lhes dará o prémio.



Carfer, o correto não seria "Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a professora lhes *dará *um prêmio"?

Na primeira frase o verbo está no futuro do subjuntivo, então a segunda não deveria estar no futuro também. Estamos falando de uma probabilidade futura, se aconter tal coisa no futuro, farei tal coisa.

Neste caso acho que não dá para usar o verbo da segunda frase no presente "lhes dá um prêmio" porque ela não vai dar o prêmio antes de eles tirarem as notas altas.

Abraço!


----------



## Carfer

didi2009 said:


> Carfer, o correto não seria "Se os alunos tirarem notas altas, a professora lhes *dará *um prêmio"?
> 
> Na primeira frase o verbo está no futuro do subjuntivo, então a segunda não deveria estar no futuro também. Estamos falando de uma probabilidade futura, se aconter tal coisa no futuro, farei tal coisa.
> 
> Neste caso acho que não dá para usar o verbo da segunda frase no presente "lhes dá um prêmio" porque ela não vai dar o prêmio antes de eles tirarem as notas altas.
> 
> Abraço!



Não necessariamente. O uso do presente com sentido de futuro é frequentíssimo no português, pelo menos no europeu. Mas podia estar no futuro, claro.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!Mais uma : é correto dizer : "procuro a secretária que mais trabalhar"?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado!Mais uma : é correto dizer : "procuro a secretária que mais trabalhar"?



Em abstracto, é. Significa que você procura, de entre um grupo de secretárias, aquela que efectivamente já mais trabalha ou mais poderá vir a trabalhar, que não sabe quem é. Mas, se souber, então o correcto seria dizer '_procuro a secretária que mais trabalha_'. Repare que, na primeira acepção, o significado é ambíguo e só o contexto lhe pode dizer o sentido real.


----------



## Uticens678

E com o conjuntivo presente (=procuro a secretária que mais trabalhe)? É uma frase possível ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> E com o conjuntivo presente (=procuro a secretária que mais trabalhe)? É uma frase possível ?



Sim, é possível.


----------



## didi2009

Carfer said:


> Não necessariamente. O uso do presente com sentido de futuro é frequentíssimo no português, pelo menos no europeu. Mas podia estar no futuro, claro.



Você tem razão, mas isso não é apenas um recurso de estilo? São gramaticalmente corretas? frases como:

Amanhã faço o que me pediu.
Semana que vem viajamos para a Europa.
No próximo ano estudo mais.
Se chover, fico em casa.


----------



## Carfer

didi2009 said:


> Você tem razão, mas isso não é apenas um recurso de estilo? São gramaticalmente corretas? frases como:
> 
> Amanhã faço o que me pediu.
> Semana que vem viajamos para a Europa.
> No próximo ano estudo mais.
> Se chover, fico em casa.



Nunca vi ser posta em causa a gramaticalidade do presente com sentido de futuro (no caso dos seus exemplos, de futuro próximo). O presente, de resto, é um tempo verbal que nem sempre tem literalmente que ver com a actualidade. Há outros valores possíveis, além do de futuro, significando acções duradouras (_'__A Igreja condena a pílula_'), acções habituais ou repetitivas ('_F. e C. estudam na mesma escola_') ou mesmo acções passadas,o chamado presente histórico (_'D. João VI foge ao invasor e refugia-se no Brasil'_). E o que acontece com o presente acontece com outros tempos verbais, não podemos atribuir-lhes um único valor, um valor absoluto.


----------



## didi2009

Carfer said:


> Nunca vi ser posta em causa a gramaticalidade do presente com sentido de futuro (no caso dos seus exemplos, de futuro próximo). O presente, de resto, é um tempo verbal que nem sempre tem literalmente que ver com a actualidade. Há outros valores possíveis, além do de futuro, significando acções duradouras (_'__A Igreja condena a pílula_'), acções habituais ou repetitivas ('_F. e C. estudam na mesma escola_') ou mesmo acções passadas,o chamado presente histórico (_'D. João VI foge ao invasor e refugia-se no Brasil'_). E o que acontece com o presente acontece com outros tempos verbais, não podemos atribuir-lhes um único valor, um valor absoluto.



Você tem razão ainda tem o presente histórico. Excelente explicação e exemplos, Carfer, muito obrigada!


----------



## Uticens678

alf62 said:


> Se houver bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( futuro do conjuntivo )
> Se houvesse bilhetes, comprem um para mim. ( imperfeito do conjuntivo )
> 
> Qual é a correcta ?
> Às vezes não percebo a diferença entre os dos tempo do conjuntivo.
> O imperfeito usa-se para orações condicionais introduzidas pela conjunção *SE, *em que a condição expresa é irreal, imaginária ou hipotética.
> Eu não sei se há ou não há bilhetes então porque esta frase aparece no meu livro com o futuro do conjuntivo?
> muito obrigado.
> 
> 
> *por favor corrijam os meus erros no texto !*



Pode-se dizer em espanhol "Si hubiera billetes,compren uno para mí"?


----------



## Uticens678

E mais : é correta a frase "Se o pai te pedir onde eu estiver, diz-lhe que vou ficar na escola " ? Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> E mais : é correta a frase "Se o pai te pedir onde eu estiver, diz-lhe que vou ficar na escola " ? Muito obrigado!



Não, _'Se o pai te perguntar onde estou, diz-lhe que vou ficar na escola_'


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado !


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Pode-se dizer em espanhol "Si hubiera billetes,compren uno para mí"?


No en español se diría* "si hay billetes, cómprenme/compradme/comprame uno"*, con las tres posibilidades en el verbo de expresión del mandato. El uso del imperfecto en esta frase sonaría obsoleto, propio de otras épocas del español.


> Como são parecedos o português e o galego!
> Imagino que é difícil evitar a interferência de uma língua na outra. Você é tradutor?


Vamos (em galego dezi-lo-ia com a velha forma galego-portuguesa _imos_) por partes: sim, são tradutor (literario) de várias línguas para o galego (e o espanhol). A minha profissão de filólogo clássico (dou aulas de latim) tem implícita a profissãao de tradutor pois que tratamos arreo com os textos em latin e em grego clássico.
A outra parte do teu comentário salienta a visíbel estrutura comúm da língua portuguesa e da língua galega.
A filologia portuguesa data no 1380 a separação do português do que até então era galego medieval (cum uma variedade dialectal a norte duma linha que parte das Rías Baixas e segue pola província de Ourense bastante por cima da linha fornteiriça actual, com subvariedades, e outra no sur com fronteira no Douro e que colhe tambén o sur da Galiza,o sur das actuais Pontevedra e de Ourense,também con subvariedades). A emergência da nação portuguesa, num comezo no território entre Douro e Minho, data de 1125, término _ante quem _do galego medieval. As pequenas diferências dialectais vão-se agrandando e multiplicam-se quando a corte portuguesa se instala em Lisboa e alí desenvolve uma variedade niveladora (de conquista) que perde muitas soluções idiomátivas e desenvolve outras, tanto no plano fonético, como no morfológico e léxico.
A variedade portuguesa a norte do Douro segue a ser (menos na actualidade com a nivelação do ensino geral e os _media_) fundamentalmente uma variedade do galego e ainda pode ser comprendido pelos galegos.
Seguerei mais tarde esta reflexão. Agora solicita-me a vida e as suas cárregas.
Um saúdo.


----------



## dj_sound

Uticens678 said:


> Mas então a frase " Se agora fazes as tarefas, esta tarde vou te levar ao cinema" é corretta ?



Pode-se dizer "Se agora fazes", no caso de haver muita probabilidade de ação ser feita 
(e o falante espera que a ação vá ser feita). "Se" pode ser usado com e sem conjuntivo.


----------



## cordobes82

Aproveito para perguntar algo.
Nos últimos tempos tenho escutado como o futuro do subjuntivo em portugués está se substituindo pelo presente. Nao sei se é interferencia do espanhol ou outro motivo, mas é o que eu percebo. _Quando voces cheguem_ em lugar de _quando voces chegarem._
Considerariam essa outra forma no presente correta?
Em Portugal também existe esse fenomeno ou continuam a usar o futuro sempre?

Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Aproveito para perguntar algo.
> Nos últimos tempos tenho escutado como o futuro do subjuntivo em portugués está se substituindo pelo presente. Nao sei se é interferencia do espanhol ou outro motivo, mas é o que eu percebo. _Quando voces cheguem_ em lugar de _quando voces chegarem._
> Considerariam essa outra forma no presente correta?
> Em Portugal também existe esse fenomeno ou continuam a usar o futuro sempre?
> 
> Obrigado!



Nunca dei por tal tendência em Portugal e estou firmemente convencido de que não existe. A única situação de futuro de que me lembro e em que isso ocorre são as frases introduzidas por '_logo que_'.


----------



## cordobes82

Hola....disculpen por resucitar el hilo después de tanto tiempo. Pero quería mostrarles sobre esa tendencia que mencioné. Me llegó un mail de Mercado Libre, y fíjense como usan el "quando" seguido de presente de subjuntivo, y no de futuro, como debería ser. ¿Será que como Mercado Libre es una empresa argentina está mal redactado? Pero por otro lado, son una empresa grande y seria, con contacto permanente con el portugués. No creo que no tengan dinero para pagar un buen redactor/traductor. Ahí va el mensaje:



> Olá,
> 
> Te damos as boas vindas à comunidade de talentos do Mercado Livre!
> 
> Vamos manter você atualizado *quando surjam* oportunidades que coincidam com os seus interesses.
> 
> Por favor, lembre-se de manter seu perfil atualizado.
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> 
> Equipe do Mercado Livre




¿Qué opinan? Yo ya había escuchado algunos brasileros decir así. ¿Cambio en la lengua? ¿Influencia del castellano?

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

No caso concreto e atenta a origem, é possível que se trate de influência do castelhano (ou simplesmente laxismo, que no caso português é frequente em textos oriundos de empresas espanholas traduzidos às três pancadas). No entanto e se bem que '_quando surgirem_' me pareça a forma mais natural de dizer, não riscaria a vermelho esse '_quando surjam_'. Na verdade, _'quando surjam/quando surgirem', 'sempre que possa/sempre que puder', 'logo que possa/logo que puder',_ _'logo que possa/logo que puder' (_escolha o verbo, ainda que uns fiquem melhor com um tempo e outros com outro)_, _parecem-me alternativas admissíveis quando se trate de orações temporais introduzidas por esse género de locuções. Ora, creio que nessa frase o _'quando'_ pode significar, de facto, '_sempre que_', daí que o uso do presente do conjuntivo não me arranhe aos ouvidos.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com o Carfer: Futuro e presente do conjuntivo depois de quando - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------

